# Zockerfreunde Germany - Clan Sponsoring



## flashback830 (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo, 

ich möchte nun hiermit unser Projekt Clan Sponsoring bekannt geben. Es war zwar für Ende Mai geplant aber dies hat aus Zeitlichen Gründen nicht gepasst.

*Was meinen wir mit „Clan Sponsoring“?*
 Nun, dies ist eigentlich ganz einfach erklärt. Wir möchten jungen noch aufstrebenden Clans etwas unter die Arme greifen. Dies heißt aber nicht, dass wir als Free Hoster anzusehen sind. Wir geben euch gerne etwas Hilfe Stellung beim einrichten, werden dies aber auf keinen Fall vollkommen übernehmen und wir sind auch kein Support Team.

*Was wir anbieten!*
- einen Public Game Server (vorerst nur Counter Strike 1.6, Counter Strike: Source und Call of Duty 4 // max.16 Slot)
- ggf. einen War Server (max. 8 Slot)
- die Game Server sind Komplett über ein Webinterfache Steuerbar
- einen Fast  Download ( 2GB ) mit Vollzugriff via FTP
- TS3, wir würde eurem Team entsprechende Channel auf unserem Teamspeak einrichten
- eine Subdomain + eine Datenbank für eure Clan Page (200MB)

*Was müsst ihr beachten?*
Natürlich gibt es auch hier gewisse Regeln und Anforderungen. 
- ZfG behält sich das Recht vor, Server die nicht genutzt werden, kommentarlos abzuschalten.
- Im Servernamen muss sich „ <eure_beschreibung> by zfg-com.de“ befinden.
- ZfG ist grundsätzlich nicht für das auf den Servern gesprochene/geschriebene Wort haftbar zu machen. Sollten wir jedoch Kenntnis davon erlangen, dass auf gehosteten Servern gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen wird, behalten wir uns rechtliche Schritte gegen den Antragsteller des betroffen Servers vor. Ferner wird dieser Server unverzüglich Abgeschaltet.
- Ihr müsst mindestens 16 Jahre alt sein.
- Ihr müsst einen bereits existierenden Clan mit mindestens 4 aktiven Membern haben.
- Ihr müsst eine gepflegte Clanhomepage vorweisen können dern Besucherzahlen bei mindestens 15 Besuchern am Tag hat bzw. diese welche ihr euch erstellt muss Zahlen nach mindestens 2 Wochen diese Zahl vorweißen.
- Ihr seid verpflichtet, ZfG unverzüglich über Änderungen eurer Daten (neue Homepage, neue Mailadresse, etc) oder über die Auflösung seines Clans/Community (oder sonstiges, was damit zu tun hat) zu unterrichten!
- ZfG behält sich das Recht vor diese Regeln jederzeit zu ändern.
- Ihr seid verpflichtet einen Banner von uns auf eurer Homepage zu verlinken. Dieser wird euch dann von uns zugeschickt. 
- Es gibt keine Garantie auf Erreichbarkeit der Server!
- Auf den Servern dürfen keine menschenverachtenden Texte veröffentlicht werden, des Weiteren werden jegliche Arten von Pornographie nicht toleriert.
- Mit dem Absenden des Antrags stimmt ihr zu, das Eure angegebenen Daten Gespeichert, und für interne Zwecke verwendet werden dürfen. Diese Daten bleiben natürlich intern, und werden bei Löschung des Servers mit gelöscht.
- Salvatorische Klausel: Sollten ein oder mehrere Punkte der Regeln ungültig werden, so betreffen diese nicht die Restlichen, diese bewahren weiterhin Gültigkeit.

*Mit dem Absenden eines Antrages wird bestätigt das diese Regeln gelesen wurden und Akzeptiert werden.*

Sendet eure Anfrage bitte an *flashback830@zfg-community.de* ich werde mich dann bei euch melden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
flashback830 ( ZfG Community Leitung )
http://zfg-community.de http://zfg-community.de


----------



## volcomer (19. August 2011)

will ja dein angebot hier nicht in den boden stampfen, aber dir ist bewusst, dass man beispielsweise in counter strike eher 5on5 spielt als 4on4? also waere der warserver mit 8 slots bisschen zu klein. der warserver sollte allerdings auch nicht ggf gestellt werden, sondern ein fester Bestandteil des Sponsorings sein, da man nur so erfolg in ligen oder aehnliches erreicht, was mehr aufsehen erregt, was euch zu gute kommt usw. der ewige kreislauf eben


----------

